# Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)



## messerfisch (12. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute,

Ich fahre in diesem jahr auf klassenfahrt nach Spanien!
Meine Frage ist nun brauche ich dort für das Meeres angeln eine lizenz? UNd was kann ich dort vom Ufer aus Fangen?


Bitte bitte meldet euch!

max:m


----------



## messerfisch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Wie schon gesagt meine Wichtigste Frage ob ich da eine Lizenz brauche? Die Gegend ist bei Malaga Bitte eine Antwort#h

Max


----------



## Nolte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

@messerfisch

Ja man braucht eine "Licencia de pesca "in Ganz Spanien
Süsswasser und Salzwasser
aber sei vorsichtig den es giebt schützgebieten.
Fürs Salzwasser küste-Surfcasting/spinnfischen etwa  5 €
von Boot aus 9 €

FC


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Am besten fragst du einfach mal die policia local vor Ort (necesito una licenca para pescar?) und wenn du an einen Netten
gerätst, sagt der kein Prob. brauchst du nicht, aber nur von den Felsen und nicht vom Strand aus angeln.....


----------



## Nolte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

und wan du kontrolliert werdst dan hast ne menge probleme !!!!

Da werde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen und die licencia einfach kaufen.

FC


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

ich kann mich Nolte nur anschließen. zu riskant. mal triffst du einen, der beide augen zudrückt, vielleicht aber auch seinen kollegen, der dir 'die augen zudrückt'.
ihr fahrt nach malaga? 10 tage? und vom ufer aus angeln? 
lieber messerfisch, ich versteh ja deine freude aufs fischen am meer, mir kommen da aber aus eigener erfahrung so ein paar dusselige gedanken wie:
kurze zeit vor ort, keine kenntnis der gegebenheiten, keine köder usw usw.
ob sich das lohnt, dafür tackle mit zu schleppen? 
vielleicht lieber malaga unsicher machen, don jamón, fisch essen (machen portugiesen besser ), senoritas gucken (nur gucken!?) und evtl. am meer langlaufen und schauen. ich denke, da gibts nicht viele angler, außer nachts auf conger. was es an der küste sicher ausreichend geben wird ist guardia. zuviel traffic für traficantes. und du mittendrin ohne lizenz?
was ich sagen will ist, vielleicht ist die klassenfahrt zu schade für dubioses rumsitzen am meer. aber egal wie: niemals OHNE!

ach, hab ich jetzt doch vergessen: auf jeden fall solltest du dich aber noch mit dem trööt 'giftige fische' befassen: das petermännchen vor malga wartet vielleicht auf dich, oops


----------



## Malagacosta (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo Messerfisch,
also definitiv:
ohne "Licencia Pesca Maritima" würde ich nicht am Strand angeln. Mittlerweile nehmen auch die Spanier unser Geld!! Frage in Malaga nach dem "Edificio negro", dort sitzt die "Consejeria de Agricultura y Pesca" gleich im Erdgeschoß, halbrechts. Personenkontrolle wie im Strafgericht. Antrag auf "Permiso de pescar" erfragen und ausfüllen. Ausweis kopieren und alles wieder abgeben. Mit dem Formular, welches du dann bekommst musst du zu Bank. Die liegt hinter dem Gebäude in der Hauptstraße auf der rechten Seite, ca. 500m! Dort bezahltst du, je nachdem was Du haben willst(es gibt 3 Klassen) und gehst dann zurück, legst die Bankquittung vor und bekommst deine "Permiso para Práctca de la Pesca Maritima de Recreo" für 3 Jahre. Und dann fängst Du .............nichts. Einige kleine Futterfische für die Katzen vielleicht. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren vor Benamaldena nur Kleinkram gefangen. Und die Einheimischen vielleicht mal ein paar Platte. Die Fischkutter fahren vor der Küste stundenlang hin und her und grasen alles ab. Wenn du Glück hast, und einen Feiertag erwischt hast, besteht die Möglichkeit auf Fisch, wobei die Betonung auf vielleicht liegt. Ich fahre nun seit mehr als 15 Jahren nach Andalusien und nehme keine Brandungsruten mehr mit!!!! Wenn du mit den einheimischen Anglern in kontakt kommst, werden die dir auch sagen, dass das Mittelmehr für Angler nicht mehr viel her gibt. Zumindest von Land aus. Wobei ich immer wieder erstaunt bin, mit welchen hochklassigem Gerät selbst der ärmlichste Andalusier ausgerüstet ist. Und für lebende Würmer "Gusanos" der unterschiedlichsten Art, wurde auch richtig abgegriffen. Wenn du allerdings nur entspannen willst, und das kann ich mit deinen 18 Jahren kaum glauben, hole dir Gambas, Conchas finas, Sardinas, oder ähnliches aus dem Supermarkt, schaue bei den Einheimischen wie angeködert wird und versuche dein Glück. Wäre schön, wenn du dann hier über deine Erfolge berichten würdest!
Du kannst ja mal hier schauen: www.deportesneptuno.com oder auch hier www.pescanocheydia.com

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und wünsche dir einen schönen Aufenthalt in Andalusien.

Gruß aus Berlin Malagacosta


----------



## Nolte (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Ich fahre nun seit mehr als 15 Jahren nach Andalusien und nehme keine Brandungsruten mehr mit!!!! Wenn du mit den einheimischen Anglern in kontakt kommst, werden die dir auch sagen, dass das Mittelmehr für Angler nicht mehr viel her gibt. Zumindest von Land aus. 

---

Also ich werde doch die Brandungs ruten mitnehmen,und zwar nach Tavira Portugal nicht weit von Adaluzien und kanns euch garantieren das es sich noch lohnt dort zu fischen,ob von Boot aus oder Land/surfcasting,gerade Heute habe ich mein Posts aufgemacht und ein schöne streke Wolfsbarsche als foto von ein Freund vom mir bekomen der sich mit mir vor Ort treft,in Andaluzien ist teilweise noch besser was Adlerfische und Wolfsbarsche angeht von Land aus,man muss sich nur auskennen und fischen können reich nicht die montage in Wasser schmeissen und abwarten,man muss die bestimte zeiten und Spots auskunden sowie die Angel metoden, fische, Köder und soweiter...
Immer wieder solche negative kommentare die teilweise gar nicht mit der realität zu tun haben solten gut uberlegt sein den es ist falsche information,die möglischerweise andere ins 
falsches licht führen...Das es nicht mehr so viele fische giebt ist klar aber wan man sich auskennt dan kllapts auch...
Und wie Jose' sagte...Eine Woche ist zu kurz für solche unternehmen,den ein paar Tage braucht man schon um zu beobachten wie vo und mit was und dan sind nicht immer die richtige bedingungen da um zum erfolg zu kommen.

Ps:Entschuldigt biette meine "schreibweise"|supergri

FC


----------



## Malagacosta (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo Nolte,
die Frage war, ob es *bei Malaga* noch lohnt zu angeln und ob man eine *Angelizens braucht*. Und diese Frage habe ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet. Es ist auch kein negativer Kommentar sondern erfahrene Realität. Es ist schon übel von dir, von der Spanischen Mittelmeerküste auf die portogiesischen Küste zu schließen und so zu tun, ob andere keine Ahnung haben. Und das Tageszeit und Gezeiten genauso zu berücksichtigen sind wie Wind und Strömung weiß mittlerweile auch jeder ernsthafte Brandungsangler ebenso, dass man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein muß. Es ist ja noch gut möglich, dass andere Spanienfreaks was ganz anderes schreiben.
Nichts für Ungut!

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Nolte (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

@Malaga

Nicht beleidigt sein,es war nicht mein absicht aber wan den board durchstöbast werdst lesen können das diesen komentaren immer wieder vorkomen und auch über den Atlantik werds so gesprochen obwohl es gar nicht stimt
wahreit ist das die fische im Mitellmeer und Atlantik viel schwerige sind zu fangen als in den Ost oder Nordsee und als Turi hat man sehr schlechte chance auch wan man schon Jahre Brandungs Angler ist,ich las ein mal hier in Forum das in Portugal gar kein fisch giebt drüber kann ich nur lachen
schau mal diesen blog über surfcasting in Andaluzien,da werdst sehe was für fische da in der Brandung gefangen werden (nomadas del surfcasting)http://nomadasdelsurfcasting.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.html der jenige fischt auch bei Tavira sud Portugal vo ich dieses Jahr in fahre.

Ps:Hab mich vertan,war der ganze zeit bei Sevilha stat Malaga,da ist natürlich ein ganze eck weiter (sory).


FC


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hi! Und ne ganze Ecke anders - auf der andalusichen Atlantikseite fischt es sich ganz anders und vor allem viel besser. Andalusien ist an der Mittelmeerseite wirklich leer.. .
Trotzdem würde ich mein Gerät mitnehmen - ein echter Angler lässt sich doch durch das fehlen von Fischen nicht beeindrucken.... .
Petri!


----------



## Malagacosta (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

O.K. wenn man das aber schon im Vorfeld weiß? Und ein mehr Fluggepäck kostet pro Kilo ca. 9.-Euro. Außerdem, wenn man sein Taschengeld in Köder anlegen will, kann das jeder gerne für sich entscheiden. Ich werfe mein Geld dann lieber in den Gulli, weil ich da wenigstens plumpsen höre. Also jeder wie er will. Viel Spaß in Andalusien.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> O.K. wenn man das aber schon im Vorfeld weiß? Und ein mehr Fluggepäck kostet pro Kilo ca. 9.-Euro. Außerdem, wenn man sein Taschengeld in Köder anlegen will, kann das jeder gerne für sich entscheiden. Ich werfe mein Geld dann lieber in den Gulli, weil ich da wenigstens plumpsen höre. Also jeder wie er will. Viel Spaß in Andalusien.
> Gruß Malagacosta


Check mal LTU, ich weiß natürlich nicht ob die Flüge zu dem Ziel anbieten.
Da hast du zumindest 20kg Fluggepäck zusätzlich für Sportgeräte. Darunter fallen auch Angelgeräte
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Malagacosta (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo Dart, war bei Air Berlin bis Sept. 09 auch so und nun wird das Sportgepäck aber vom Freigepäck abgezogen. Also für alle, bei 6 kg Angelzeug bleiben noch 14 kg Freigepäck. Wobei Golfer und andere Trendsportarten nichts bezahlen oder abgezogen kriegen. 
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Nolte (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Und ne ganze Ecke anders - auf der andalusichen Atlantikseite fischt es sich ganz anders und vor allem viel besser. Andalusien ist an der Mittelmeerseite wirklich leer.. .
> Trotzdem würde ich mein Gerät mitnehmen - ein echter Angler lässt sich doch durch das fehlen von Fischen nicht beeindrucken.... .
> Petri!


 
Mit recht den...

Bei Malaga werden doch sehr gute fische gefangen,ist eine frage des geduldes und kenntnisses...
Hier stelle ich euch eine meine lieblings fisch am Mitellmeer

die Dourada=Sparus aurata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDEWXr1o9XY

Es sind etliche videos davon im Net und "fast" alle am Mitellmeer gefangen.

FC


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



Nolte schrieb:


> Mit recht den...
> 
> Bei Malaga werden doch sehr gute fische gefangen,ist eine frage des geduldes und kenntnisses...
> Hier stelle ich euch eine meine lieblings fisch am Mitellmeer
> ...



schönes Filmchen für den Sonntagabend (auch wenn ich leide kein Wort verstanden habe)
& interessante Kameraführung#6


----------



## Nolte (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Und diese auf die Portugiesische Mitellmeer 
in Juli vohriges Jahr war ich an board dieses Boot (Bilder in Algarve Update)hatte auch ein Dentex für etwa vier minuten die alles abverlangt hat leider hat er gevonen|supergri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzZso4n7PpU&feature=related

Hofe dieses Jahr auf mehr Glück in Juli.
FC


----------



## JonasH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

hi
War vor 2 Jahren 3 Wochen da unten ca eine Stunde von Malaga entfernt, MIT LIZENZ und 2 Teleskop-reise-ruten und ein wenig Tackle (4,5 Posen,Zange,Messer,Fischtuch und 2 Grundbleie sowie halt Klemmblei für die Posen) Ich kann sonst nur sagen, dass wir 4 oder 5 mal angeln waren und 3 mal "kontrolliert" wurden. (waren immer im gleichen örtchen fischen und da kamen immer die gleichen 2 policias vorbei und nach dem ersten mal wussten sie halt das wir ne licencia haben.


----------



## messerfisch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Ja Danke Jungs!

Also in anbetracht der Situation mit dem aufwand für so eine Dämliche lizenz werde ich das wohl eheer sein lassen! Fanger werde ich wie auch in Ital. nicht anders nur kleinkram! 

gut Danke für die Antworten! Und da ich ja nach der Fahrt gleich weiter an den Po fahren werde ist das kein ganz so großes Übel!


LG MAx:m


----------



## Nolte (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ja Danke Jungs!
> 
> Also in anbetracht der Situation mit dem aufwand für so eine Dämliche lizenz werde ich das wohl eheer sein lassen! Fanger werde ich wie auch in Ital. nicht anders nur kleinkram!
> 
> ...


 
Ja...So kann man es auch sehen|bla:...Allerdings fängt man in Italien auch gute Douraden|rolleyes.

FC


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hallo Nolte,
> die Frage war, ob es *bei Malaga* noch lohnt zu angeln und ob man eine *Angelizens braucht*. Und diese Frage habe ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet. Es ist auch kein negativer Kommentar sondern erfahrene Realität. Es ist schon übel von dir, von der Spanischen Mittelmeerküste auf die portogiesischen Küste zu schließen und so zu tun, ob andere keine Ahnung haben. Und das Tageszeit und Gezeiten genauso zu berücksichtigen sind wie Wind und Strömung weiß mittlerweile auch jeder ernsthafte Brandungsangler ebenso, dass man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein muß. Es ist ja noch gut möglich, dass andere Spanienfreaks was ganz anderes schreiben.
> Nichts für Ungut!
> 
> Gruß Malagacosta#h


hallo Malagacosta,
was du da über malaga gepostet hast ist wirklich kenntnis- und hilfreich. einfach toll.

Nolte allerdings musst du irgendwie in den falschen hals bekommen haben - Nolte nölt nie, Nolte hilft immer.

und sein kleiner hinweis auf 'jenseits der grenze', recht hat er. besser und, mit verlaub, sehr persönlich, auch liebenswerter.

wenn es im AB einen gibt, der einfach nur hilft und seine erfahrung teilt, dann er. er prahlt nicht und er 'profiliert' sich erst recht nicht.
aber ihr habt das schon 'gerade', ne?
grusz Jose


----------



## Malagacosta (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo Jose,
ich bin ein sehr "pflegeleichter" Typ mit sehr hoher Schmerzgrenze und wenn es so klingt als ob ich beleidigt: mitnichten! Dann wäre ich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz anders eingestiegen. Solange wir uns alle austauschen und die dabei die Regeln und die Etikette einhalten, ist doch alles schön. Hauptsache nicht dogmatisch und verkniffen, so können wir alle etwas lernen und jeder nimmt das mit, was er denkt mitnehmen zu müssen.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Nolte (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hi Jose'#h

Ist schon ok,ich habe nicht anderes erwartet|supergri
Hauptsache ist das es drüber noch gute fische zu fangen sind und das wollte ich vermiteln.
Übrigens...Um diesen fische zu fangen reicht nicht die kentnisse über die Wind richtung und Tiden,eine menge
erfahrung sowie kentnisse über die geräte/montagen und die bestimte köder am richtigen platz bei richtigen wasser färbung und vieles anderes sind faktoren die ohne sie zu beerchen kaum Jemand werde diesen wunderbare fische zu gesicht bekomen (Douradas)zbs. es werden monoschnüre um die stärke 0,14 mm vervendet um sie aus der Brandung rauszuohlen,hätte Jemand hier am Board daran gedacht???...
Oder das sie mit Meeres Gurken als köder gefangen werden
sowie andere köder die hier kaum Jemand kennt,und wie sie beködert werden???...Das sind detaills die ich unter bestimte voraussetzung gerne miteilen werde aber wan man behauptet das drüber keine fische sind dan hats kein sin
Adeus Jose' ate' um dia.

FC


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hi! Ohne Frage fangen residente Angler auch an Malagas Stränden schöne Fische - aber leider recht selten. Wenn man mal sieht wie viele Angler bei auflandigem Wind am Strand sind und wie wenig die fangen.
Es bedarf schon einiges an Kenntniss und viieel Zeit - das kommt auf Klassenfahrt wohl kaum in Frage.... .
Trotzdem denke ich das eine kleine 30gr Telerute einigen Spaß bringt.. .
Petri!


----------



## Nolte (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Douraden werden nicht bei auflandigenwind gefangen !!!

FC


----------



## Oberst (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Guck mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137983

gilt auch für Andalusien


----------



## kittylein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

hallo messerfisch
die frage, ob  zum angeln im meer in spanien eine lizenz benötigt wird ,ist m.e. nach wie vor ungeklärt.
wenn du noch in berlin bist ,gehst du am besten in die spanische touristinformation. dort gibt es eine amtliche
unterlage über die angelbestimmungen in ganz spanien,
d,h.einschließlich kanaren.
dort steht: für das angeln im meer benötigt man keine!!!
lizenz.
leider liegt mir die unterlage noch nicht vor. ich lasse sie mir gerade zuschicken und werde dann versuchen zu klären,ob 
die örtlichen behörden davon kenntnis haben.
gruß aus eckernförde


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Vor ein paar Jahren war es so,Heute nicht mehr.ein licenz ist vom nöte egal ob süsswasser oder salz.

http://www.xornalgalicia.es/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=4859
FC


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo kittylein,
ich hab´ mir mal schnell die Mühe gemacht und fotografiert. Meine aktuelle Erlaubnis für Andalusien finde ich gerade nicht, ist ein DIN A4-Provisorium und vermutlich von meiner Frau irgendwo abgelegt worden. Es gibt insgesamt 3 verschiedene Klassen, für das Angeln vom Strand, vom Boot und in Flüssen und Seen. Und wie schon geschrieben, auch die Spanische Polzei kontrlliert und kassiert.
Als Hinweis hilft veileicht "El Decreto 182/2004, de 21 de deciembre".

Viel Spaß
Malagacosta


----------



## kittylein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

hallo freunde

es wäre schon traurig, wenn das offizielle spanische touristbüro falsche auskünfte gibt.
bin nächste woche in lanzarote und werde versuchen
die frage zu klären.
vielleicht macht bei denen ja auch jede region was sie will.
siehe mekpom.
gruß von der ostsee


----------



## kittylein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

hallo berliner

könnt ihr nicht einmal vor ort in der spanichen touristinfo
tel 030 8826543 ( öffnungszeiten 10-15 uhr)die frage besprechen, damit sie einmal
wirklich geklärt wird


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Wie schon an mein voherige post "gesagt"es ist pflicht eine licencia zu haben in Spanien (uberal)man kan sie sogar per Internet bestelen:...

http://pescacurrican.blogspot.com/2008/04/normativa-de-pesca-martima-recreeativa.htmlhttp://www.maa.gba.gov.ar/sistemas/pesca/licencias/licencias_inicio.php

FC


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

Hallo Kittylein, 
warum klären??? 
Für mich ist die Frage seit 2001 geklärt! Angeln in Spanien, egal wo, nur mit "Permiso de pescar"!! 
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## plahte (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*

möchte dieses Jahr mit meinem Kumpel nach Andalusien fahren. Wo gibt es die Lizenz? Was benötigt man, um abends von den Molen ein paar Fische (welche?) zu fangen?
danke für Antwort,
plahte


----------



## Rockfisher (5. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Andalusien (Süd Spanien)*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun seit mehr als 15 Jahren nach Andalusien und nehme keine Brandungsruten mehr mit!!!! Wenn du mit den einheimischen Anglern in kontakt kommst, werden die dir auch sagen, dass das Mittelmehr für Angler nicht mehr viel her gibt. Zumindest von Land aus.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



tsja, Mann muss es halt auch können ;-)
Keine Dreckswürmer kaufen! Mit Miesmuscheln oder billigen gefrorenen Gambas aus dem Supermercado angeln.
Un in Felsenregionen festes Zeug, Spining oder Fisch über Grund anbieten... Alles andere ist Kinderfasching.

Oder von Strand mit Strandrute Köder mit Kajak rausfahren...

Gruß
Bernardo


----------

